# Great green bush crickets - Tettigonia viridissima



## Wandering (Jul 19, 2009)

UK's largest insect and an impressive orthopteran all round!


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

Impressive indeed, were they a giggle to try and catch or quite easy being so bulky?


----------



## redvoodoo (Aug 12, 2012)

Goodness, they are big! :gasp:

Love them


----------

